# Conflicting information on BCY 8190



## 48archer (Mar 19, 2009)

The only negative thing i can say is that they dont have the colors ready to ship yet.


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have talked to a few stringmakers about the two new fibers; BCY 8190 and Brownell XS2. Almost all have given the edge to XS2 after extensive shooting. I have a set in red and black on the way.


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

I doubt that you will go wrong no matter which of the latest materials you choose. In fact, I doubt that you would even notice the difference. 452x. Trophy etc have been around for a few years now and are proven materials.
NO need to overthink a new string.


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

My understanding is that 8190 is more stabile than 8125. 8190 has less stretch and fewer problems with peep rotation than 8125 while keeping the same or higher speed. Am I correct on this? I have been using 452x and Astro but a faster string material that is just as stabile might be worth looking into. Will I really notice a couple FPS increase over another type of string material? I doubt I will but making strings is fun stuff and tinkering with new materials is part of that fun.


----------



## kande6563 (Jul 26, 2010)

The 8190 material is more stable than the 8125 and does have an increased FPS over 8125. I have had no reported or recorded problems with the 8190 on the strings sets I've built for testing. Ed


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

TL3 said:


> I've been in the market for a new string set and began doing some research for a potential stringmaker. In the process I became aware of a new offering from BCY: 8190. Seems many folks who have tested it have come up with stellar reviews which confirm reports from two excellent stringmakers on this forum.
> 
> However, my confusion comes directly from BCY. One day it is the best fiber ever and the next day "I doubt you'll see any difference over 8125..."
> 
> ...


I believe what they were comparing was 8125 & 8190 for speed as they are about the same in that area. That said; 8190 is made from the best grade of Dyneema available (SK90) and it shows. I've been using 8190 for a while now and can say it's the best material I've used. It's fast and stable with no movement and all this with the best abrasion resistance I've experienced in a bowstring. I've also had no issues with peep rotation with 8190... this is really good stuff.


----------



## jmyer04 (Mar 29, 2010)

OK... I have made a few 8190 strings and I have made a bunch 8125 strings... If you are looking for no creep, minimal peep twist, speed, and heavy strand counts then 8190 is what you want. 8125 is ok but I dont agree that it is even close to the performance on a compound. Now, I only use 8125 for olympic recurves. But, I have heard that some people swear that 8125 is there go to string. Maybe that will help..

JR Bowstrings


----------

